# tonights hunt, thanks ghost



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

I was itching to try my new bag and slingshot from ghost and ss slinger, unfortunately i dont feel im at a level of accuracy that im happy with in order to try with the seal sniper. So i left that at home and took the GK ttf out instead. Two mates also came.
First kill went to me, the feral on the left, then my mate killed a wood pigeon. Then he also killed the one on the right with 12mm lead and a liver shot, it flew a little way then dropped. The first pigeon he killed he took before the photo, he shot really well tonight and when i missed i was only missing by millimetres.
So thanks ghost the bag works perfectly, i love it.


----------



## Marnix (Mar 29, 2014)

Good kills! Are you going to eat them?


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Well done! I have one of those frames...they shoot well.

Congrats on a great day of hunting.

Todd


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

hey i am glad that its working for you i love mine dont go any where with out it.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice hunt!! Looks like fun.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Marnix said:


> Good kills! Are you going to eat them?


All hawk food mate


----------



## wolf98 (Mar 2, 2014)

nice shot love the slingshot bag


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

I also have one of the hunting bags from ghost, I don't walk outside without it, full of hex nuts and marbles. Good shooting by the way, I love wild dove, yet to try a pigeon though.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

great on the hunt my friends...Glad you like the bag...I still have too get one...~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Jammy Dodger Todger (May 8, 2014)

very nice where in west yorkshire are you based? some good slinging there


----------



## Neo Catapults (May 28, 2014)

Nice hunt!


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Excellent hunting bag. I have one also from Ghost It works great. Thanx Ghost!


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

youcanthide said:


> I was itching to try my new bag and slingshot from ghost and ss slinger, unfortunately i dont feel im at a level of accuracy that im happy with in order to try with the seal sniper. So i left that at home and took the GK ttf out instead. Two mates also came.
> First kill went to me, the feral on the left, then my mate killed a wood pigeon. Then he also killed the one on the right with 12mm lead and a liver shot, it flew a little way then dropped. The first pigeon he killed he took before the photo, he shot really well tonight and when i missed i was only missing by millimetres.
> So thanks ghost the bag works perfectly, i love it.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I am glad you like.


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

I havent forgot about those forks either mate. Im still in hospital but should be put tommorow so i will sort it when asap !


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Awesome killers


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Hey no hurry make sure ur better first.


----------

